# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  insert فارسی در sql server

## setak

من در برنامه ام از دیتابیس sql server استفاده می کنم . فرمت دیتابیسم هم arabic CI AS است اما در زمان insert از دلفی رکوردهای فارسی به صورت ????? ذخیره می شود  . نیاز خیلی فوری برای رفع این مشکل دارم .
با تشکر

----------


## Ali-Far

ظاهرا ویندوز شما فارسی نشده است .
شما از طریق کنترل پنل و گزینه Regional and language  باید ویندوز خودتون را فارسی کنید.
اگه فارسی شده باشه تو خود کد نویسی دلفی هم فارسی درست تایپ میشه.

----------


## setak

ویندوز من فارسی است

----------


## mohajerisaeid

برای ذخیره فونت فارسی به صورت Unicode  در Sqlserver قبل از مقدار فیلد حرف N را قرار دهید مثلا

sqlQuery="INSERT INTO tblTable (field1,fiel2) VALUES (N'" & txtField1.Text & "',N'" & txtField1.Text & "')"

درضمن صفحه به صورت Unicode ذخیره باشد

----------


## mojtaba1027

به نام خدا
در بانک داده ی خود از نوع داده برای فیلد کاراکتری نوع char را انتخاب نکنید بلکه از ncharاستفاده کنید ان شاالله مشکل حل می شود.
صلوات

----------


## ebi_isf

برای من هم این اشکال بود
نوع sql server خود را عوض کن مثلا از نوع sql server developer نصب کن
مطمئن باش امکان درج فارسی خواهی داشت
البته unicode هم فکر خوبیه

----------


## Pioneers

سلام

اگه بخواهیم در یک Stored-Procedure  متنی فارسی رو گرفته و ذخیره کنیم چطوری عمل کنیم؟

----------


## m-khorsandi

Collation فیلد رو چی تعریف کردید؟

----------


## Pioneers

سلام مجدد

collation رو دست نزدم- در ضمن مشکل من اینجوری حل شد:
ابتدا یه متغیر در sp تعریف کردم:
declare @x nchar(50
بعد اونرو با پارامتر حاوی متن فارسی و یه چیز دیگه پر کردم:
set @x=N''+@Parameter
حال این متغیر رو در بانک ذخیره می کنیم. مشکل حل میشه اما بنظر من یه راه قانونی تر باید وجود داشته باشد. این یه جور کلک است!

----------


## sattar22

سلام 
من هم مشکل فونت دارم بصورتیکه در دیتابیس فونتها بصورت ؟؟؟ هستند و در دیتابیسی  دیگری که برای امتحان  در همان کامپیوتر ساختم درست میباشد  
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## SYNDROME

> سلام 
> من هم مشکل فونت دارم بصورتیکه در دیتابیس فونتها بصورت ؟؟؟ هستند و در دیتابیسی  دیگری که برای امتحان  در همان کامپیوتر ساختم درست میباشد  
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


Collection Name در هر دو بانک یکی است؟
موفق باشید

----------


## sattar22

با تشکر از راهنمائی تمام دوستان من در sql نوع فیلد را از char  به  inchar  تغییر دادم درست شد
-------------------------------------------------------------------
باز هم از همه دوستان خوبم تشکر می کنم

----------


## hosein_yagibi

کافیه زمانی ک میخوای دیتا رو به storprocduer بفرستی  همون لحظه تو مقدار دهی N رو بزنی جدی دیتا همین

----------

